

Your Job Is Not to Write Code - knes
https://medium.com/@lauraklein/your-job-is-not-to-write-code-d002609b117a

======
Sakes
Your job is to persuade the team that you manage to use best practices. If you
fail how do you expect them to succeed?

Maybe your role would be better filled by someone with a more technical
background. Please don't feel like I'm picking on you. I'm sure you are really
smart, but you unfortunately are not equipped to guide young developers.

Maybe you could hire someone to do this for you. Then you could spend more
time doing things that you are good at, like talking down to people who are
willing to swallow your shit.

------
rhgraysonii
To be completely honest, is there an environment that can be classified as
'well managed' that does not exhibit these tendencies? This largely seems like
core competencies of a good dev being manifested through a management body
that needs to get some sort of credit. I feel like this is some sort of piece
trying to grab credit with an engineering team as a PR move.

Building a quality product for the CLIENT (your users) seems to be the basic
idea of most people and places I've worked with and for.

------
davenportw15
Thank you for reminding us to test our code both locally and in production. I
always forget those pesky details.

